# Freeware für Stop Motion Film



## Harzteufel (3. August 2007)

Hallo, kennt jemand eine Freeware zum Erstellen eines Stop Motion Films? Die Software sollte unter Vista funktionieren... Google brachte bisher nicht so richtig den gewünschten Erfolg, danke.


----------



## Zinken (6. August 2007)

Dazu kannst Du jede Schnitt- oder Compositingsoftware nehmen. zB. http://virtualdub.sourceforge.net/


----------

